# Men and our Prostate Glands



## Janderso (May 31, 2022)

I’m new to the time honored condition of restricted urinary tracts.
Now that I’m retired and 65 years old, it seems I have now entered the gentleman’s club.

So, what can you tell me?
What potions have you found that relieves this malady?

I endured the digital salute this morning to find all is well in my nether region! Thank goodness!
My PSA is in the low numbers, @ 1.6.

This thread is open to any and all who have found ways to get things moving again.

Cheers,


----------



## Aukai (May 31, 2022)

The doc's have meds, Flowmax is one IIRC, what I use is is from Costco, Prostate plus vitamins. I have seen adds on TV showing pulse/sound therapy is what I think it was.


----------



## Janderso (May 31, 2022)

Aukai said:


> The doc's have meds, Flowmax is one IIRC, what I use is is from Costco, Prostate plus vitamins. I have seen adds on TV showing pulse/sound therapy is what I think it was.


Did it help?


----------



## extropic (May 31, 2022)

Watching, with interest.


----------



## Karl_T (May 31, 2022)

Anything wrong with getting up to pee five times a night???

Like Willy Nelson once said, I have outlived my pecker.


----------



## rabler (May 31, 2022)

Well, if you get an Rx for urinary catheters, frequent use can sometimes help stretch/dilate things.  I’ll leave it to you to decide which is the lesser evil.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 31, 2022)

I was beginning to experience symptoms, but then they seem to have abated. That is, apart from the sudden urgency whenever I go out to the shop. Something about the cold air or some such. Good thing my neighbors are out of sight. Still only getting up once a night, unless consumption of beer is involved.


----------



## ddickey (May 31, 2022)

Nettle root, I've heard really works.


----------



## Grandpop (May 31, 2022)

My dad had Prostrate cancer in his 70s, another bout in early 80s, eventually lead to bladder and colon cancer that took him. 

With his history, i've had a urologist for some time, so been bending over for what seems like forever. Never had a measurable PSA, but have been on Avodart for over a decade. Tried the OTC supplements/vitamins, but did nothing for me. Originally prescribed Avodart due to low flow, no measurable PSA, no sex issues. Low flow followed by a little dribble at the end, which lead to occasional wet spots on clothes. 

Drugs not a quick fix, so they added Flomax. Took a while to shrink the prostrate, but did at least finally shrunk enough to get a steady stream, even if still a bit slow, with no dribble. Later Flomax was determined to be cause of my dizziness (especially when outside in the summer sun), so they stopped it years ago. Still on Avodart.

Discussions with Urologist revealed that after the prostrate shrinkage happens to whatever level it will go to, one does not to be on a daily dosage any longer. Took Avodart on and off for a while, but flow always seemed to slow down when off; could have been my imagination. Have stayed daily for past several years. Avodart also supposed to cut PSA reading in half.

Apparently one Avodart long term side affect is can lead to sexual dysfunction issues. Doctor recommends I stay on it, despite the risk. Wants to perform a visualization procedure and discuss some former European surgical options when I go back in fall (not the roto-rooter). Will see.


----------



## Aukai (May 31, 2022)

I feel that my prostate health is better, but I never really had urinary issues. My C-pap has helped me sleep through the night. If you get into the rem sleep your kidneys sleep to, and decrease urine output.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 31, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> Anything wrong with getting up to pee five times a night???
> 
> Like Willy Nelson once said, I have outlived my pecker.



I'm up to 3 +/-.


----------



## Aukai (May 31, 2022)

You can have a sleep study done at home now. I am sleeping through the night, where I used to get up at least 2 times. I do not snore, but I do have interruptions, and some odd things happening when I sleep. The C-PAP has it under control, getting used to it was a b i t c h, but totally worth it. I'm not sure if weight is part of my issue but I'm 6'2" 225, I would be happier at 200 though.


----------



## Aukai (May 31, 2022)

If the prostate is enlarged enough it will cause incomplete emptying of the bladder as well.


----------



## Just for fun (May 31, 2022)

1,2,3 times a night depending on the amount of beer consumption.   Sometimes more frequent during the day after drinking coffee and really get busy if I drink water right after drinking coffee. 

I did have my PSA checked a while back and the nunnery are low 

Tim


----------



## davidpbest (May 31, 2022)

Four years ago I was beginning to experience troublesome urinary issues.  It started with frequent sleep interruptions to relieve myself during the night. Then it evolved into exceedingly long times to take a whiz (like 5 minutes).  Then I had an MRI for an unrelated issue and discovered a large bladder stone.  The development of the bladder stone was diagosed to be a result of my inability to fully empty the bladder - no matter long how long I stood over the toilet.  Clearly the bladder stone had to be removed, but the source of its creation needed to be addressed as well. 

The solution for me was an outpatient visit to the hospital where a urologist pulverized and removed the bladder stone, and a performed a procedure known as a TURP (Transurethral resection of the prostate).  The TURP basically enlarges the pathway of the urethra (the pipe the runs from the bladder, through the prostate, to the exit door).  The entire process took less than 30 minutes under general anesthesia, was minimally invasive (no surgery - all done via a urethra), and I was in and out of the hospital in under six hours. 

The results have been a amazing - urination like a race horse again, with zero impacts on any of the other related functions (if you get my meaning).  It was covered 100 percent by Medicare. 

Here* is a link* to some information on the TURP procedure.  And there are even newer alternatives available today - *link here*.

Definitions: 
Prostate:     Noun - a walnut-sized gland located between the bladder and the penis.
Prost*r*ate:   Adj.   -  lying stretched out on the ground with one's face downward.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 31, 2022)

I had an aggressive form of prostate cancer back in 02. Two days after the biopsy results I was in surgery, and they removed my prostate. It took about four months to regain some semblance of bladder control, but I'm breathing. There may be better options available today. As we age it's definitely something to pay attention to. Mike


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 1, 2022)

I just checked, I don't have a prostrate gland.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 1, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> Definitions:
> Prostate:     Noun - a walnut-sized gland located between the bladder and the penis.



This definition is WRONG!  For me, it is a gland the size of RHODE ISLAND!  I've been taking 25mg of Zinc every day and it has helped reduce my night time visits to the potty.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2022)

Jeff , they took my bladder AND prostate out in March . Getting old sucks ,but it beats the alternative I guess . Any questions , ask away . This is not a rare thing , everyone I talk to is going thru bladder , prostate , colon problems . Dave .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2022)

rabler said:


> Well, if you get an Rx for urinary catheters, frequent use can sometimes help stretch/dilate things. I’ll leave it to you to decide which is the lesser evil.





Aukai said:


> If the prostate is enlarged enough it will cause incomplete emptying of the bladder as well.


My first go around with these catheters was quite an experience . I had my bladder scraped in the first operation . Had a catheter installed . After 5 days , had to pull it out myself . What a relief ! 8 days later , I had a follow up at the Urologist and everything was GREAT ! One hour after my check up , I walk thru my door , and CAN'T PEE . Blood clotted in the bladder and was fuller than Lake Michigan . Ended up 4 days / nights in the ER for a manual whatever and a huge garden hose stuck into me once again . WORST pain I've ever felt . After all these operations , I'm not really shy anymore , I'll say that . Lots of people have seen my junk in the garage and basements , but many MORE have seen my private junk . Just saying .


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jun 1, 2022)

Once an English major always an English major I guess. But the word is prostate - not prostrate which means laying face down, flat out...
And yes I care about prostate health. Ever since my favorite musician of all time (Frank Zappa) died of prostate cancer I get regular PSA tests and the finger up the rear to prevent what is a real bad way to die..


----------



## macardoso (Jun 1, 2022)

Recently helped my dad recover from a simple prostatectomy done with the single port DaVinci robotic surgery unit. He was really miserable before and has full bladder control and flow now. Haven't seen him this happy in a long time. Recovery was pretty good within a week and back to 98% in a month or so.


----------



## cathead (Jun 1, 2022)

The other day I was working on my Bobcat skidsteer replacing the spool valve seals in the Sunstrand hydraulic pump.  
I had to lay prostrate on my prostate to access the valve.  Folks who have had to work on their Bobcat hydraulics
would know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Manual Mac (Jun 1, 2022)

I had my PSA #s go way high a few yrs ago.
It’s hard to remain dignified while the doctor and his nurse put a camera tool up your bum to take samples of your prostate.
Click, click, click…..


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2022)

Grandpop said:


> My dad had Prostrate cancer in his 70s, another bout in early 80s, eventually lead to bladder and colon cancer that took him.
> 
> With his history, i've had a urologist for some time, so been bending over for what seems like forever. Never had a measurable PSA, but have been on Avodart for over a decade. Tried the OTC supplements/vitamins, but did nothing for me. Originally prescribed Avodart due to low flow, no measurable PSA, no sex issues. Low flow followed by a little dribble at the end, which lead to occasional wet spots on clothes.
> 
> ...


Something about a flap opening? It’s supposed to allow better flow.
He prescribed flowmax and did warn me about dizziness and fatigue. He said if I get symptoms, quit taking it, makes sense.

My dad, his brother and their father, my grandfather, all had prostrate/prostate cancer.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2022)

Aukai said:


> You can have a sleep study done at home now. I am sleeping through the night, where I used to get up at least 2 times. I do not snore, but I do have interruptions, and some odd things happening when I sleep. The C-PAP has it under control, getting used to it was a b i t c h, but totally worth it. I'm not sure if weight is part of my issue but I'm 6'2" 225, I would be happier at 200 though.


I had the cpap machine for a while. I wasn’t sleeping well so they did another study, found I didn’t have it anymore?
I’m not complaining.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2022)

Ultradog MN said:


> Once an English major always an English major I guess. But the word is prostate - not prostrate which means laying face down, flat out...
> And yes I care about prostate health. Ever since my favorite musician of all time (Frank Zappa) died of prostate cancer I get regular PSA tests and the finger up the rear to prevent what is a real bad way to die..


Thanks,
I fixed it.
I can make a fool out of myself with one arm tied behind my back


----------



## rabler (Jun 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> My first go around with these catheters was quite an experience . I had my bladder scraped in the first operation . Had a catheter installed . After 5 days , had to pull it out myself . What a relief ! 8 days later , I had a follow up at the Urologist and everything was GREAT ! One hour after my check up , I walk thru my door , and CAN'T PEE . Blood clotted in the bladder and was fuller than Lake Michigan . Ended up 4 days / nights in the ER for a manual whatever and a huge garden hose stuck into me once again . WORST pain I've ever felt . After all these operations , I'm not really shy anymore , I'll say that . Lots of people have seen my junk in the garage and basements , but many MORE have seen my private junk . Just saying .


Ayup.  After a prostatectomy and radiation treatment for positive lymph nodes found during the surgery, and 4 years of hormone therapy, the dignity kind of goes out the door.  I even have three tattoos that were used for alignment in the radiation machine.   A  years ago started pissing blood and blocked up, a delayed effect of radiation, "late radiation cystitis".  What fun, didn't go anywhere for several months without carrying a catheter in case of need.


----------



## evan-e-cent (Jun 1, 2022)

I was a hospital doctor in Tennessee until I retired at age 70 (2020). My father died of metastatic prostate cancer at age 94.  Back when I was 60 I checked my PSA. It was 4.7 and on repeat 3.7. So, when I next ran into our urologist I requested a prostate biopsy. Done the next day. Mayo said there were cancer cells. Went to vanderbilt University for a DaVinci robotic prostatectomy. Path said 10% cancer cells but clear margins. Good. PSA =0 after 12 years.

 But I was disappointed to have leaking on physical activity. So I had an artificial sphincter placed. It gradually stopped working well. Replaced with a bigger one.  Still have to use a pad. But life is good otherwise. I'm sure the device helps but not quite 100% reliable. It is like a tiny blood pressure cuff placed around the urethra. It is kept inflated from a reservoir of saline placed inside the abdomen, so that when you cough the increased abdominal pressure squeezes the valve tighter. There is another bulb acting as a pump inside the scrotum. It pumps water out of the cuff back into the reservoir. There is a controlled leak that causes the cuff to re-inflate in a couple of minutes. No electronics, No remote control saying GO / No-GO. 

My thought is that PSA is still very useful as a crude screening tool, but the prostate biopsy is the ultimate test. If there are problems with interpretation it is a problem with the pathology, not PSA testing. So I still advocate PSA. Urologists I have spoken to agree. They say they are seeing more advanced cases since they reduced the promotion of PSA testing.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 2, 2022)

My father was diagnosed with prostate cancer and chose to have the radioactive seeds implanted.
He struggled for over a year with it. He had a catheter for most of that time due to swelling.
Once he got his blood sugar under control the prostate settled down.
He was in his late 60’s at the time.
My brother and I watch our PSA scores religiously.

I have low testosterone as well. Found this out during a regular check up. The Androgel is no longer being absorbed.
If I test two hours after I apply the gel the screening shows less than 150. Without it I’m in the 60-70’s.
They want you to be in the 250-450 range I believe.
Low testosterone could cause muscle loss, confusion, low libido, poor memory.. i forgot the rest 

Anyway, my Urologist wants me on the injection. I give them to myself. I’ll start that program soon.
This could increase my chances of cancer. Great. It’s the best of two evils I guess.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 2, 2022)

I picked up a prescription of Flowmax. 0.4 MG
Man, the side affects of these drugs can be scary.


----------



## evan-e-cent (Jun 2, 2022)

Jeff, 
Your last sentence is my concern also.  Although, after 12 years, I would consider my prostate cancer cured, I would not use testosterone because it stimulates the growth of prostate cells and would also promote the growth of any cancer cells that might be lurking in the shadows.


----------



## evan-e-cent (Jun 2, 2022)

The side effects of Flomax, as with other drugs, is dose dependent and they use a dose that is low enough to reduce the risk of side effects. Of course, it is good to be aware of the potential side effects, so that you will recognize them if they do occur. It works like a blood pressure pill so the most likely side effect is dizziness, mainly when you stand up suddenly. If you are on other blood pressure pills they may need to be reduced.

 When you use health food products you never know what side effects they have because the manufacturers don't want to know about it and do not do the necessary research.  Anything that has a beneficial effect will also have side effects. If they claim "an effect" then it must have side effects as well. If it doesn't have side effects it probably doesn't work.  So now I can get off my hobby horse!


----------

